# Great Raven Video .. Enjoy!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This came across one of my other bird lists today .. I loved it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qqVi1NczX0

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

And now that raven can tell all his buddies that he was able to teach a human how to speak properly! 

What a gorgeous bird!!!


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Terry, what a gorgeous bird, thank you for posting that link. 

How lucky that women was, to get so close to the Raven, unlucky for the bird, she had nothing to offer to him, ., altho he insisted on "FOOD", she did not speak same language...LOL (she did speak some parrot laungauge...)LOL

Terri B, you right now , all the Ravens going to think , we are not so smart, like we would like to think..


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

She had me saying Hello! 
Cool bird, I would have gave him food.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You wouldn't believe how big they are. I saw one at Audubon Care Center a couple of weeks ago and it was huge. I had never seen one in real life before.The claws and beak were huge too and the handler was well protected from them. It was absolutely gorgeous.


----------

